# Redfish Fly Swap 2021



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd be interested. Count me in!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm interested as well


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh yeah 👍🏻


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

AZ_squid said:


> Hey guys, been a while since we did one of these. Anyone interested? I'd be willing to host.


I'll play


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Interested, but won’t be able to tie until may


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Im in


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm interested if it works with my work schedule. Will know for sure when more details come out.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’m down.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd be down. If there is still room.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I am interested in joining


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the pattern?


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alright awesome! Lets call it at 12 people total. Everyone will tie 13 flies, send them to me and they'll get one of their own flies back. We'll call it the last day in may everything needs to be submitted. I'll send out the shipping info to everyone via PM in May. We're at 11 total now
1- AZ_squid
2 @Sean-NOLA
3 @ElLobo
4 @reedriley8
5 @dawgdoc1
6 @Flyboy
7 @dingoatemebaby
8 @saltyhackle
9 @flyclimber
10 @billkatzenberger
11 @Gadaboutgaddis
12 @Alexander Wilcox 

We're all full up gentlemen!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Rookiemistake said:


> Whats the pattern?


Your choice of redfish fly I'd rather everyone tie something different.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I’m in


You're in!


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Do you want us to tie 13 of the same fly for consistency sake?


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Do you want us to tie 13 of the same fly for consistency sake?


Yes, everyone will tie 13 of the same fly. That makes it a lot easier for me when I go to send them back out, i just chuck one of every fly into a box and ship them out. Also if y'all could send a prepaid shipping label through USPS for the return box that would help out a lot. I can do cash but a label is much easier. I'm excited, these things are always a great time.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sending 13 San Juan Worms... they crush in the marsh 🤣🤣🤣. Looking forward to it. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m in if it’s still open for newcomers.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll tie some FC Sand Shrimps!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Finatic7 said:


> I’m in if it’s still open for newcomers.


We're full up with 12 guys, you're first in if someone backs out.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

billkatzenberger said:


> I'm sending 13 San Juan Worms... they crush in the marsh 🤣🤣🤣. Looking forward to it. Thanks for setting this up!


Haha, I'm sure they would. Lol
No problem, I'm happy to do it.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m feelin crabby


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'll tie some FC Sand Shrimps!


Awesome! Never fished one but they're a good looking redfish fly. 


reedriley8 said:


> I’m feelin crabby


Perfect, I love a good crab pattern.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

It's a toss up between these 2 for me right now. Both are great and cast into the wind nicely.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

AZ_squid said:


> View attachment 172294
> View attachment 172295
> 
> 
> It's a toss up between these 2 for me right now. Both are great and cast into the wind nicely.


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

too late? been interested in doing this for a while


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

caidenjenkins said:


> too late? been interested in doing this for a while


Sorry man we're full up for this swap. I'll let you know if something opens up.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Wish I would have checked this yesterday! Excited to see what everyone ties and will try to be quicker next time


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Tankerfly said:


> Wish I would have checked this yesterday! Excited to see what everyone ties and will try to be quicker next time


Should be a good swap.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

reedriley8 said:


> Decisions, decisions....
> View attachment 172399


Yup, all those look fantastic.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

When are these bad boys due? Got a few left to get whipped up


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

ElLobo said:


> When are these bad boys due? Got a few left to get whipped up
> View attachment 172425


Man those look great! End of May is the deadline so everyone has enough time to get materials in and everything tied up. Just grabbed my materials from the shop today to get rolling on mine this weekend.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok so I’m not really good at taking pics of flies but I really think y’all will like these. They’ve been fruitful from Jax to Beaufort. My version of Machito crab from Backwater fly fishing


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

dawgdoc1 said:


> Ok so I’m not really good at taking pics of flies but I really think y’all will like these. They’ve been fruitful from Jax to Beaufort. My version of Machito crab from Backwater fly fishing


Nice looking fly!!


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

A decision has been made. Simple fly, bit of a larger crab pattern, but not too big. Always rides hook point up. My favorite for fishing the clear Louisiana ‘duck ponds’ with heavy grass on the bottom.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Man, all these flies are looking awesome. I'm really looking forward to getting to fish some of these.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I got my 2nd Rona shot yesterday and have been home feeling like I'm coming off a week long bender. Figured I'd get rolling on mine.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Vinny L said:


> Nice looking fly!!


Thx!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’ll be whipping some good ole kwans! Anyone have a preference for dark/light color and weight. I usually have my flies light on both


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone doing gurglers yet? I can get cranking on those?


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

AZ_squid said:


> Alright awesome! Lets call it at 12 people total. Everyone will tie 13 flies, send them to me and they'll get one of their own flies back. We'll call it the last day in may everything needs to be submitted. I'll send out the shipping info to everyone via PM in May. We're at 11 total now
> 1- AZ_squid
> 2 @Sean-NOLA
> 3 @ElLobo
> ...


@AZ_squid Unfortunately I need to bow out at this time. I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience it may cause as it is such short notice. It looks like there's a few waiting to jump in, I'd be happy to give my spot and jump in on the next time around.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

saltyhackle said:


> @AZ_squid Unfortunately I need to bow out at this time. I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience it may cause as it is such short notice. It looks like there's a few waiting to jump in, I'd be happy to give my spot and jump in on the next time around.


No worries man, everyone on here I'll be shooting you out my contact info via PM in the next day or two. Please get them in when you can, end of month at the very latest. Really looking forward to fishing some of these soon! Thanks again guys for all participating.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

AZ_squid said:


> We're full up with 12 guys, you're first in if someone backs out.


@Finatic7 spot just opened up if you still want to do the swap!


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m in. Thank you.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Finatic7 said:


> I’m in. Thank you.


You're in! Sending PM now.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Blurrples


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

dingoatemebaby said:


> View attachment 174009
> 
> Blurrples


Bro, those look awesome!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

dingoatemebaby said:


> View attachment 174009
> 
> Blurrples


Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

The flies are starting to roll in. Great job gentlemen, they look awesome!


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

On the way today!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alright guys, most of the flies are in. Just waiting on a 2 more sets to roll in and I'll be able to get them back out to everyone. The flies that everyone tied up this go around are really pretty phenomenal! Y'all want pics before i send them out?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Post the pics and we can guess who made what. If they haven't already been posted.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Sounds good @flyclimber . I'll post them up this evening. Had 2 guys back out of the swap last night/this morning @Surffshr is a local gentleman here in corpus and has volunteered to take one of the spots and get some flies tied up asap. I still need to fill the last spot, anyone else local who wants to get in on it let me know. Even if you're not local but can get them sent out to me ASAP hit me up. I'd like to have all the flies sent back out by Friday/Saturday of this week.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

@*AZ_squid *I don't think any of us are holding you to a timeline man, don't kill yourself trying to get them out! I'd tie up a bakers dozen of something else myself to help you out but I just broke my collar bone the other day so tying one handed on pain meds wouldn't be the best idea


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

If you can give me through the weekend to tie, I'll join in.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Tankerfly said:


> If you can give me through the weekend to tie, I'll join in.


Alright man, that'll work. Welcome to the swap!


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Hope you guys have some shrimp eaters by you! 🤙


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

billkatzenberger said:


> View attachment 175641
> 
> 
> View attachment 175642
> ...


Damn, real excited about this fly! Looks great!


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Skrimps on the way tomorrow AM. Field tested yesterday - redfish (albiet smaller) approved!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

These flies look great! Simple green crabby thing from me.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Good looking set of bugs for sure! Flies are almost all in, I'll get a few pics before I send them out to you gentlemen.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Itching to see all the flies y'all tied. No rush on shipping but would love to see some pics!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> These flies look great! Simple green crabby thing from me.
> View attachment 175854


I would love to have the recipe for that fly, and/or maybe a picture or two from different angles.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alright y'all, got the final submissions in over the weekend. Definitely a bunch of fishy flies, I really can't thank everyone enough for contributing to and participating in this swap. I'm really excited to get some of these on the water and execute some poorly presented casts to my resident redfish. I'll have them in the mail this week!


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Goddddddd dang those all look great. Good job to all!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Those dogs will hunt!! Very stoked! Thank you @AZ_squid for hosting!!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> Those dogs will hunt!! Very stoked! Thank you @AZ_squid for hosting!!


You got it man.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

That gurgler is absolutely killer


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Gurgler eater


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 176349
> 
> Gurgler eater


Haha, nice!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Some sick looking redfish bugs guys...they look great!


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Caught this guy on the pattern I sent in, so I promise it works guys


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 176349
> 
> Gurgler eater


Hell yea man! Glad you like it- glad they work for your fish!


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I tied the orange one, buddy of mine framed one of them after he caught 25 reds on it


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey guys, little update. Work got a kind of hectic and I'm going to end up with about an 80 hour week. I'll do my best to get the flies out Monday. I know everyone is chomping at the bit to get these things on the water and I apologize for the delay.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

AZ_squid said:


> Hey guys, little update. Work got a kind of hectic and I'm going to end up with about an 80 hour week. I'll do my best to get the flies out Monday. I know everyone is chomping at the bit to get these things on the water and I apologize for the delay.


Shew! Get some rest. I don't miss those kind of weeks in my last job!


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Gents, Really impressed with your flies. They look awesome and super fishy. You guys have much talent. Look forward to seeing your test results.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alright gentlemen! The fly boxes are in the mail. Let me know if someone's doesn't make it. 
I realized when I was putting them together I was a dummy having everyone tie up 13 flies.......we wound up with a whole extra set. Haha, so everyone got 2 of one of the fly patterns. 
Lessons learned for someone hosting in the future. 
#1 Don't have everyone tie and extra fly for no reason. 12 people = 12 flies and everyone gets one of their patterns back. I really have no idea what I was thinking with having people tie 13.
#2 Pre paid shipping labels are awesome if everyone is on the same page with which labels they're sending in. This also falls on me I could have been a little more specific. So if I host a swap again I'll just have everyone send me 9 bucks and I'll return them in small flat rate boxes with foam hot glued into the bottom. Holds the flies really well without having them get beatup in transit. 
#3 Follow up with people sooner than the last few days of the month. No big deal really, it was awesome that some guys were able to jump in and help out last minute, Thanks Guys!
#4 Let your girlfriend/wife join in and help you keep organized! Mine offered, I declined and she ended up saving my butt with finding a shipping label I had moved out of the pile for some reason. 

All in all I'm extremely happy we were able to make the swap happen. I truly am blown away by the quality of flies y'all sent in. 

Hope everyone enjoys their new patterns and fishes them with success. I've got a prize for the first guy to catch a redfish on each pattern. Send in your pics!


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Dude @AZ_squid you rock. If you’re ever in Nola hit me up and you’ll have a spot on a boat


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Dude @AZ_squid you rock. If you’re ever in Nola hit me up and you’ll have a spot on a boat


Hell yeah! Thank you.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Flies arrived today in VA. Best mail day in a long time! Great job everyone. Thanks for putting this together @AZ_squid ! Planning to get some wet tomorrow...


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Got my flies today, killer job guys! Cant wait to test them all!


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Redfish, striper, and trout approved!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Tankerfly said:


> Flies arrived today in VA. Best mail day in a long time! Great job everyone. Thanks for putting this together @AZ_squid ! Planning to get some wet tomorrow...


No problem man! Looks like you've already been putting in some work!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Tankerfly said:


> Redfish, striper, and trout approved!


Sick! Thats my fly!


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

AZ_squid said:


> Alright gentlemen! The fly boxes are in the mail. Let me know if someone's doesn't make it.
> I realized when I was putting them together I was a dummy having everyone tie up 13 flies.......we wound up with a whole extra set. Haha, so everyone got 2 of one of the fly patterns.
> Lessons learned for someone hosting in the future.
> #1 Don't have everyone tie and extra fly for no reason. 12 people = 12 flies and everyone gets one of their patterns back. I really have no idea what I was thinking with having people tie 13.
> ...


Thanks for putting it on and letting me in! I'm super excited to give these guys a go!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

dawgdoc1 said:


> Thanks for putting it on and letting me in! I'm super excited to give these guys a go!


Absolutely!


----------

